# True Basic



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

well i am in college taking a basic computer programing class. half the class is programing in True Basic, so unless we buy the program, we have to go to the computer labs to use the program. My simple question is since i have pretty much no money right now and i dont want to waste the little i have to buy a program i am going to use for half a year, is there any free way to run True Basic on my own computer? 
and if anyone knows, i know with java you can use word or note pad and save that as just text and change the .txt to .java, can i do the same for True Basic (.tru)?


----------

